

How to win friends and influence people in the digital age - ryancarson
http://ryanleecarson.tumblr.com/post/23505290037/how-to-win-friends-and-influence-people-in-the-digital

======
vasco
Having read the original I'll have to say that my takeaway from this post is
very similar to what I thought about the book. The overall sentiment and
advice are great and extremely helpful but the specific examples are bad and
should be taken with a grain of salt. _The_ thing I've learned from the book
is that your approach to life and social situations can be improved, but
applying a "conversational algorithm" to real life will only make you come
across as naive at best and a farce with no personality at worst.

~~~
ryancarson
Fair point - there isn't one true formula on this. I was just trying to share
some concrete examples to point folks in the right direction

------
sudobear
“Ryan, I think I can increase your revenue”

I don't know about this. To me, it reads like spam. I take your point, though
- we like it when we hear our name or read it in print. I do try to use the
subject's name in the message body when I want to sound a bit more personal.

------
lcusack
I posted on his blog comments as well but hand written thank you notes are a
huge differentiator.

They are one of the most important yet most ignored thing all entrepreneurs
should do.

